# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Strange Anavar 25mg in 300+mg capsules ...

## CraigWatts

Just received these today. Want to know if they're legit. Im not happy that they seem to be completely unmarked aside from a brand text written on the side.

Of more concern to me is that the capsules are huge. Im told these are 25mg of Anavar , but anyone who knows anything about weights knows that there is at least 300 to 350mg of powder in these things. So we are talking about 10% of it is Anavar and 90% of it is something else. Its the something else that concerns me.

Any feedback?

----------


## dec11

edit that name and price, not allowed on here. it could be anything under the sun in those caps

----------


## CraigWatts

I was just informed that they also contain creatine. 

Nice to find that out after the fact. And who knows if its true.

You know - i realize its not "PC" to share sources, but it would be a public service with all the fake BS out there. Hundreds and thousands of guys would avoid wasting literally tens of thousands of dollars on fake crap if someone could just share a legit source. But that's against the rules, so ... on we go with people getting duped, and ripped off. Great plan.

----------


## redz

> You know - i realize its not "PC" to share sources, but it would be a public service with all the fake BS out there. Hundreds and thousands of guys would avoid wasting literally tens of thousands of dollars on fake crap if someone could just share a legit source. But that's against the rules, so ... on we go with people getting duped, and ripped off. Great plan.


We have rules for a reason, you want all the real sources to be known? law infor***ent would be all over it. Better to keep this place educational.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I was just informed that they also contain creatine. 
> 
> Nice to find that out after the fact. And who knows if its true.
> 
> You know - i realize its not "PC" to share sources, but it would be a public service with all the fake BS out there. Hundreds and thousands of guys would avoid wasting literally tens of thousands of dollars on fake crap if someone could just share a legit source. But that's against the rules, so ... on we go with people getting duped, and ripped off. Great plan.


yea lets share all the illegal dealers out in the open.

----------


## CraigWatts

I understand that.

But there are ways to communicate things without being stupid and obvious. Nevermind.

What exactly is the logic behind not allowing people to discuss prices? 

Anyways I spoke to some people who say this stuff is 100% legit because they've used it before and had great results. People I know personally.

So if anyone happens upon this in the future, there's your answer.

I'll also post back here after i start on it, to confirm. 

CW

----------


## Razor

That does not look real man, I've seen about every drug under the sun over the last 10 years, never come across Anavar looking like that. Just google anavar and click images.

----------


## BG

Looks like your basic ugly capsules. Many use creatine as a filler. Once mine smelled like fruit punch, my source said he used creatine as a filler. I was worried so I had them tested, came back as 11mg average per cap of var. So caps can be legit, I guess you just have to try them and see.

----------


## RZGP

> We have rules for a reason, you want all the real sources to be known? law infor***ent would be all over it. Better to keep this place educational.


stick around long enough - and you will get a good source - just do your research - google is your friend

----------


## CraigWatts

Thanks guys. 

How did you get your thing tested? I am aware of GC/MS machines but they have to be specially calibrated for the exact chemical you're hoping to detect, and that can cost thousands of dollars.

Its interesting because there is a web site funded by the DEA - called ecstasydata.org which does GCMS testing for ecstasy tablets. You mail them in, and for a fee, they will test for legitimacy.

The logic behind the site is that even though the drug is illegal, its better than people dying from unknown ingredients. 

Basically the same fkn logic I was using above that got laughed at. But the DEA - who hates illegal drugs - funds that site as a public service to help encourage testing and responsible use.

Something like this for AAS would be awesome.

----------


## dec11

> I was just informed that they also contain creatine. 
> 
> Nice to find that out after the fact. And who knows if its true.
> 
> You know -* i realize its not "PC" to share source*s, but it would be a public service with all the fake BS out there. Hundreds and thousands of guys would avoid wasting literally tens of thousands of dollars on fake crap if someone could just share a legit source. But that's against the rules, so ... on we go with people getting duped, and ripped off. Great plan.


 PC has nothing to do with it. its against the rules fullstop, if you dont like it then go share your pearls of wisdom elsewhere

----------


## CraigWatts

> go share your pearls of wisdom elsewhere


No reason for the attitude. There is also a rule here that people stay respectful of one another. Lets follow all the rules. "Fullstop".

----------

